# Closest bar to Jones Loop H bar?



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

I rode a bike with the Jones Loop bars on it. Really liked the bars. Are there any bars out there that are close to the Loops in width and sweep? I know about the Ragley, Salsa, Mary, and other alt bars, but they all seem to have around 25 degree sweep. The jones is over 40 degrees. Options?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

On-One Mary Bars are somewhere near 40 degree sweep

Origin-8 Space Bar OR2 is around 40 degree sweep as well

Titec J-Bar if you can find one is a copy of the original Jones J-Bar

Jones does make the Loop bars in aluminum for just over $100


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Theres a pair of Jones Loop bars on ebay Ive been watching that are pretty cheap right now. 

Ive been thinking about giving them a shot too, but at $120 a pair its not a cheap trial and I tend to prefer wiiiiiiiiide bars.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

mtnbiker72 said:


> On-One Mary Bars are somewhere near 40 degree sweep
> 
> Origin-8 Space Bar OR2 is around 40 degree sweep as well
> 
> ...


Cool. Good info. I'll take another look at the Mary bars, and I hadn't hear of the Origin-8's. I tried the J bar, but didn't like it. Not wide enough. I like wide. As another poster mentioned, the Jones bars are $120. Not bad, but I tend to have weird ideas about how much a handlebar is worth. Get too much over $50 and I have to think to myself: with all the bars out there, there's got to be something just as good cheaper. I don't mind spending big money on wheels and drivetrain, but bars and stems? No way. Now, what appeals to me about the Jones bar is the width and sweep. All the hand position options, less so. For someone who really likes all the hand-positioning, the Jones bars are probably a square deal.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

So before I created this thread, I used the search function here for anything with "jones" in the title. Nothing came up that answered my question. Tried "Loop". Not much else. After mtnbiker72's list, I google Mary bars and a bunch of mtbr threads come up comparing alt bars and Loop bars and mentioning Jones. I just learned to use google search instead of the search function here at mtbr. Anyways, I found this pic of a Mary bar over a Loop bar, and they look pretty close:

Jones Loop H-Bar 10 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

bluestatevirgin said:


> Cool. Good info. I'll take another look at the Mary bars, and I hadn't hear of the Origin-8's. I tried the J bar, but didn't like it. Not wide enough. I like wide. As another poster mentioned, the Jones bars are $120. Not bad, but I tend to have weird ideas about how much a handlebar is worth. Get too much over $50 and I have to think to myself: with all the bars out there, there's got to be something just as good cheaper. I don't mind spending big money on wheels and drivetrain, but bars and stems? No way. Now, what appeals to me about the Jones bar is the width and sweep. All the hand position options, less so. For someone who really likes all the hand-positioning, the Jones bars are probably a square deal.


I will get the loop bar next, not so much for the hand positions but for the headlight, gps, and computer real estate. It's harder to mount a headlight on the J/H bars plus it's behind all the cables, which creates noticeable shadows in the light beam. Alt bars can be a headache for bar mounted accessories. I'm thinking the titanium version because I don't use the crutch of suspension.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

bsieb said:


> I will get the loop bar next, not so much for the hand positions but for the headlight, gps, and computer real estate. It's harder to mount a headlight on the J/H bars plus it's behind all the cables, which creates noticeable shadows in the light beam. Alt bars can be a headache for bar mounted accessories. I'm thinking the titanium version because I don't use the crutch of suspension.


Good points on Loop bar's additional value. When you start adding up the little things the Loops make sense.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

So after Google search, I got some options:

*Mary bar*-Hard to find. Maybe only through On-One. 645mm wide & 31.8.
*Soma Clarance*-AL bar. Maybe wider than Mary? 390 grams & 25.4.
*Surly Open bar*-666mm wide. Chromoly steel. 500grams & 25.4.

Soma bar can be had for around $45. Surly bar around $60. Mary bar around $67 shipped England.

I've never used, at least that I can remember, a 25.4 stem and bar. What kind of beating would this size hold up to? How easy is it to shim up to a 31.8 stem?


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Origin 8 Bullnose










Bontrager Crivitz


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

The Origin-8 Space OR2 comes in 31.8 and 655mm width, kind of hard to find but here is a source
NEW ORIGIN SPACE OR2 HANDLEBAR BLACK 31.8 CLAMP (072774339846) | eBay

Here's what it looked like on my bike when I ran them


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Groovy luv handle


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Hmmm...*



bsieb said:


> I will get the loop bar next, not so much for the hand positions but for the headlight, gps, and computer real estate. It's harder to mount a headlight on the J/H bars plus it's behind all the cables, which creates noticeable shadows in the light beam. Alt bars can be a headache for bar mounted accessories. I'm thinking the titanium version because I don't use the crutch of suspension.


I just mount my dual head nite rider mi-newt led to the horns of my h-bar. The cables are all below the lights, so the only shadows it casts are directly below where it isn't a problem.

When I ran a magicshine on the bar next to the stem, I would get some shadows, but none in the path where I need to see.

I would suggest not losing a lot of sleep over that issue.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

pimpbot said:


> I just mount my dual head nite rider mi-newt led to the horns of my h-bar. The cables are all below the lights, so the only shadows it casts are directly below where it isn't a problem.
> 
> When I ran a magicshine on the bar next to the stem, I would get some shadows, but none in the path where I need to see.
> 
> I would suggest not losing a lot of sleep over that issue.


I will try the light on the horn... sure will be nice to be able to sleep again!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Guy I ride with has a steal and ti jones (lucky bastard) and has the aluminum set on his steel rig. He said they're cheap and lighter then the ti version. So if you can afford the aluminum I would say get them.


----------



## OmaHaq (Jun 1, 2010)

If you can snag one, Bontrager Satellite bar off of the old Trek Soho circa 2005-2006 are very similar to the Jones loop bar. Not quite as big. Ebay for $15 usually.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

mtnbiker72 said:


> The Origin-8 Space OR2 comes in 31.8 and 655mm width, kind of hard to find but here is a source
> NEW ORIGIN SPACE OR2 HANDLEBAR BLACK 31.8 CLAMP (072774339846) | eBay


Hey mtnbiker72, the ad here says the Space bar has 50 degree forward sweep. I don't know what that means for rear sweep. Earlier you mentioned you expected the Space bar was around 40 degree rearward. Just want to confirm.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

bluestatevirgin said:


> Hey mtnbiker72, the ad here says the Space bar has 50 degree forward sweep. I don't know what that means for rear sweep. Earlier you mentioned you expected the Space bar was around 40 degree rearward. Just want to confirm.


Yes, it's a 50mm forward sweep...so you don't have to run a longer stem









Origin 8 calls them 40 degree, I never actually measured myself.
Products Description - ORIGIN-8


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

bluestatevirgin said:


> I rode a bike with the Jones Loop bars on it. Really liked the bars. Are there any bars out there that are close to the Loops in width and sweep? I know about the Ragley, Salsa, Mary, and other alt bars, but they all seem to have around 25 degree sweep. The jones is over 40 degrees. Options?


I rode mary bars for about 4 years. When I got my Jones I got a set of the Al Loops. I really couldn't tell a difference in hand position except that they allowed me to run my brakes farther from my grips which was my only beef with the mary as I have big hands and they take up a lot of real estate in the grips.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Just a quick revisit. The Soma Clarance 31.8 bar is the closest to a Jones Loop geo that I can find. It is 670mm wide vs. 667 for the Loop. Has 40 degree sweep vs. 45 for the Jones Loop. Weighs less, but loses the hand positioning and space for mounting electronics. The Soma bar can be had for under $50.


----------



## I'm suba (Aug 24, 2012)

My bar has an interesting story. I wanted one of the original loop bars but Jeff sold them all a few years ago. He only had bars made overseas which he said are better than the originals. I told him I had really hoped for one of the original loop bars. He said the only original bar he has left is on his bike. Now it's on mine  I really like that loop bar...


----------



## Zornff (Apr 1, 2012)

I just installed the Soma Clarence bars on my Lynskey pro 29 today. 31.8, 670 wide. Installed they are the same width as my niner rdo bars, and though I have not ridden them yet, I like the way they feel. I hope that they help my wrist on longer rides, we'll see.


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

bars look great SUBA!


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Zornff said:


> I just installed the Soma Clarence bars on my Lynskey pro 29 today. 31.8, 670 wide. Installed they are the same width as my niner rdo bars, and though I have not ridden them yet, I like the way they feel. I hope that they help my wrist on longer rides, we'll see.


Hey, can you measure the bar width from bar end to bar end? A pic would be cool too, if not too much trouble. Thanks.


----------



## WarPigs (Dec 21, 2005)

I love Mary bars, but found it too short when I switch my bike to SS, bought a Carnegie, just an inch wider than my Mary.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

I had Mary's, found them a bit narrow. After shopping around I found these:

Ti Cycles Double S Handlebar Reviews

680mm wide, 30 degree sweep, awesome bars, love 'em.


----------



## Zornff (Apr 1, 2012)

bluestatevirgin said:


> Hey, can you measure the bar width from bar end to bar end? A pic would be cool too, if not too much trouble. Thanks.


Bars are 26 3/4" wide, center to center of bar @ ends. Pics of mine are in the 29 er Lynskey thread, last page.
What i am finding after a couple of rides is that even though the bars are the same width, and end up the same distance from center of stem, it now feels like i need a bit of a longer stem. Weird, but the bars are comfy.


----------



## Zornff (Apr 1, 2012)

Talking to Rody about some Ti luv handles, I'm thinking less sweep than the Mary's would be good for me. Eta looks like late November.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

driver bob said:


> I had Mary's, found them a bit narrow. After shopping around I found these:
> 
> Ti Cycles Double S Handlebar Reviews
> 
> 680mm wide, 30 degree sweep, awesome bars, love 'em.


In the product description it says there are thin and thick walled bars--thin for commuter and thick for mtb. Do you have the thick? Flexy?


----------



## fbabrove (Nov 9, 2011)

I've only ridden flat bars, and I have a relatively new carbon fiber flat bar (Truvativ carbon fiber Noir), which I love, except I am trying to get into longer distance rides to get in shape, and the narrow flats are so damn uncomfortable. I am going to try out the Mary bars since they are on sale for 20 bucks. I really love the Jones h-bars, but they are currently unavailable. 

I figure the Marys for $20 are good, and for that price I don't mind picking up an H-bar when they become available. Does anyone know when Jones will have H-bars in stock?


----------



## Zornff (Apr 1, 2012)

The Ti Cycles double S bar looks good, as does the Halo. I like the Jones H bar as I would like more hand positions, but less sweep. Rody is too backed up to do some mods I would like on the Luv Handles, and would be late November before they ship. The Halo looks like it would be perfect, but costs $ 240.00 more than the S bar, making it $ 420.00. Ouch ! Buck up or shut up I guess.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

fbabrove said:


> I've only ridden flat bars, and I have a relatively new carbon fiber flat bar (Truvativ carbon fiber Noir), which I love, except I am trying to get into longer distance rides to get in shape, and the narrow flats are so damn uncomfortable. I am going to try out the Mary bars since they are on sale for 20 bucks. I really love the Jones h-bars, but they are currently unavailable.
> 
> I figure the Marys for $20 are good, and for that price I don't mind picking up an H-bar when they become available. Does anyone know when Jones will have H-bars in stock?


Jones Loop bars are due in October. I assume the H-bars will come in the same time? On Jeff's blog, there's a link to his facebook page with some updated information.


----------



## fbabrove (Nov 9, 2011)

bluestatevirgin said:


> Jones Loop bars are due in October. I assume the H-bars will come in the same time? On Jeff's blog, there's a link to his facebook page with some updated information.


Thanks, I didn't even think of looking at his blog. Do they sell out pretty fast when they become available?


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

fbabrove said:


> Thanks, I didn't even think of looking at his blog. Do they sell out pretty fast when they become available?


Jeez, I have no idea. I could only speculate. No way to know how many sets of bars he's getting. I've kind of been looking to buy a pair of loop bars for about 6 months now. I've placed wanted ads here, watched ebay and craigslist, and whatnot. I've seen a couple sets on Ebay, but they sell quickly and for the same price as a new pair would cost. So there is a demand out there as Jeff's been out for some time. If you really want a set, you can go to Jeff's store, find the bars, and instead of a purchase button there's a button that says "notify me" when they come in.

If you don't know how long it'll be before you can afford a set, I wouldn't stress too much because I think you can find a set used if you're diligent. If you're interested in the Cut H-bar, Titec makes a version that's easier to find used.


----------



## fbabrove (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. I haven't decided yet between cut bar or the loop. It depends on which is better for running a 1x9 setup.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

fbabrove said:


> Thanks for all the info. I haven't decided yet between cut bar or the loop. It depends on which is better for running a 1x9 setup.


The loop is better for shifters. You can make shifters work on the cut bar but it's not ideal...


----------



## gtiboy87 (Jul 10, 2012)

Looking to upgrade my specialized comp 29er bar. It is not very friendly when trying to maneuver around tight technical trail riding. Any suggestions?


----------



## Zornff (Apr 1, 2012)

Just ordered the Ti Cycles S bar. Going to try to fit short bar ends at the bend apex for another hand position. We'll see.


----------



## Zornff (Apr 1, 2012)

The Soma Clarence bars are 40 degree sweep.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

I've been waiting and waiting... I like Jeff a lot, but his production times/output are a bit of a let down given that he's sourcing them overseas. I'm on the fence as I've owned 3 pairs of his original "H" bars and really wanted to try out the loop bars. I think these are what I may go with to save a few bucks and get the basic look/feel I'm after.



Elderberry said:


> Decided to try the Origin8 Bullnose after experimenting with lotsa different sweep, rise, etc. Felt kinda goofy installing it, but the ride is awesome.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

I wonder if the Origin8 Bullnose will play nice with the various handlebar bike pack systems out there (Revelate, Bedrock, etc). It looks like a nice alternative to the Alu Loop bars...especially if you consider that price includes the stem.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

buddhak said:


> I wonder if the Origin8 Bullnose will play nice with the various handlebar bike pack systems out there (Revelate, Bedrock, etc). It looks like a nice alternative to the Alu Loop bars...especially if you consider that price includes the stem.


I'd guess you might have to modify a "stock" handlebar harness to work with the BullNose, the price compared to the Jones with a stem would be enough to have a custom harness made. The things that make me raise an eyebrow are the sweep, the Jones has a lot more sweep. My wrists aren't limp so the crazy sweep isn't 100% necessary. Fixed angle, you can adjust the Jones to meet your needs, weight... I have to imagine the steel Bully's are going to be a touch on the heavy side. For ME, I think they'll work well and at the price point I think they will go on the list for sure, was hoping to hear from users who have them as to their experience thus far.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Fat Bob said:


> ... was hoping to hear from users who have them as to their experience thus far.


Give it a year or two...:madman:


----------



## fbabrove (Nov 9, 2011)

Yea I really want some Jones loops as well, but I'm afraid money will be tight by the time they come around (I was hoping to get some now with some student load money). I picked up the Mary bars for 30 bucks shipped (they are on sale for 19.99 right now). I figure that's not a bad price to experiment with some different style bars.

Those Origin 8 Bullnose bars look pretty sweet...maybe I shouldn't have rushed ordering the Marys. The Marys will be arriving Thursday, and I'll post about how they feel.


----------



## fbabrove (Nov 9, 2011)

*Mary*

Mary bars came in today. I put them on to see how they feel, and so far so good. Steering feels different, but much smoother. It feels great compared to flat bars: I'm no longer leaning on my wrists, if you know that feeling I'm talking about. I feel like my riding posture is definitely improved.

Here are a couple pics, but I need some [new] grips and I will put some longer cables on. I'll post some more pics soon, but for $20.00 (30 shipped) I am happy! They look better than I thought they would.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

buddhak said:


> Give it a year or two...:madman:


No need, found a good deal on some. Should be to me in about a week... stay tuned.



fbabrove said:


> Mary bars came in today. I put them on to see how they feel, and so far so good. Steering feels different, but much smoother. It feels great compared to flat bars: I'm no longer leaning on my wrists, if you know that feeling I'm talking about. I feel like my riding posture is definitely improved.
> 
> Here are a couple pics, but I need some [new] grips and I will put some longer cables on. I'll post some more pics soon, but for $20.00 (30 shipped) I am happy! They look better than I thought they would.


I like the color contrast on your frame, post up after a few rides to let us know your thoughts on the sweep


----------



## fbabrove (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok, so I have gone on a few different rides the last couple of days with the Marys, and all I've got are positive things to say so far.

I threw on some thick foam grips, which are are pretty comfortable on the Marys. For my first ride, I put on some cyclocross tires and rode around the streets and neighborhood. It actually makes riding around fun, because I can kind of relax my posture. It feels like a cruiser! 

I road to the Everglades and did a gravel levy road. I only did 15 miles, but I am not in the best of shape and this road is brutal: at noon in south Florida on an elevated, rough gravel road with not a tree or other source of shade anywhere even close to the levy road (plus my fitness level isn't the best, *yet*). After riding this levy many times with flat bars, I definitely noticed the difference: The Marys put pretty much zero stress on my wrists, and it made the ride more enjoyable. One less thing to notice/think about. The Marys definitely excelled here. 

Next, I put my nobbies back on and went over to Markham Park this morning. Markham has a lot of technical terrain, with some rocks and a fair share of nasty roots. I was pretty skeptical how the Marys would feel, especially when things get twisty. Again, I am kind of shocked at how they performed. Besides the added wrist comfort, the bars presented a sort of paradox for me: they are easier to lift up on to clear obstacles than my flats were, but they are also extremely easy to get on top of during climbs (though short, the climbs feel long for me because I'm not in the best of shape). 
In the twitchy stuff with quick turns, the Marys turned just fine: very spry and quick. 

I am extremely surprised at how they performed. In all honesty, I wasn't expecting much. I suppose my expectations were dropped quite a bit, because I went from expecting to get some Jones for $120 to some Marys for $20. 

I am pretty amazed that for 20 bucks these bars make such a big difference (wish I didn't spend the money on my carbon bars when doing my build). Though its early, it seems like it will be pretty hard for me to go away from sweeps. 

The one thing I am not crazy about is it was a bit difficult to get my rear brake lever and rear trigger (I run 1x9) shifter in a comfortable position, but eventually I got it pretty close and it on took a few minutes of getting used to. 

I'll probably pick up a backup set of Marys while they are on sale. Now comes the question: What do I do when the Jones Loops become available?? They sure do look sweet...


----------



## WarPigs (Dec 21, 2005)

I passed both my Mary bars to my kids. They seemed happy with it.


----------



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

don't know if this helps or just makes things worst.


----------



## fbabrove (Nov 9, 2011)

Lovin' the white Oury grips!


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

fbabrove said:


> Ok, so I have gone on a few different rides the last couple of days with the Marys, and all I've got are positive things to say so far.
> 
> I threw on some thick foam grips, which are are pretty comfortable on the Marys. For my first ride, I put on some cyclocross tires and rode around the streets and neighborhood. It actually makes riding around fun, because I can kind of relax my posture. It feels like a cruiser!
> 
> ...


So, not only do they look sharp on the bike, they are comfortable and helped improve performance at a budget price. Nice! Looks like you can put the $100 you just saved from the Jones bars to use in another area of the bike.


----------



## fbabrove (Nov 9, 2011)

I know Bob, crazy right? I was expecting to be putting my carbon fiber bars back on! Now what the hell do I do with those things?


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

fbabrove said:


> I know Bob, crazy right? I was expecting to be putting my carbon fiber bars back on! Now what the hell do I do with those things?


Haha... well, if you were to ask Mrs. FatBob, she'd tell you to sell them.... Me, I say put them in the parts bin just in case you want to try something new... then tell Mrs. FatBob that you sold them to "Steve" who you sell all your stuff to


----------



## EatMotorOil (Sep 20, 2012)

Didja see surlys new bars? Open bars with a crossbar up top


----------



## classrc (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyone try the Carver My Ti Bars?

$149...

Bikeman Carver Bikes MyTi Titanium Handlebar

I may give them a whirl on my Pugsley...


----------



## bubba13 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Anwer 20/20 bars*

These are not exactly Jones Loop dimensions but are very nice bars. The Answer 20/20 has 20 degree back sweep, 25.4mm of rise and they are 720mm wide carbon. I have them set up upside down with a straight 80mm stem for a drop on the Fargo at the moment.

I was running Titec H-bars with a 90mm riser stem set up in drop position. The H-bars are good for long rides that do not require technical stuff. Tight turns with your weight forward on the narrow H-bar can get interesting. The Jones Loop is a bit wider than the Titec but not sure how much. If I end up getting a Jones frame then I want to try the Answers on that and put the Titec's back on the Fargo for the street.

The Answer 20/20's are excellent for trail riding and are very comfortable to boot. I really like the fact that the bars are so wide. Have gotten used to 740mm bars on my other MTB's. It is possible to stretch out some if you move your hands toward the center of the bar. Still has the sweep there for good hand position and is just forward of the stem.

Good luck with your search


----------



## fbabrove (Nov 9, 2011)

I just got a message from Jones today. The loop bars should be available November 20th and are on pre-order now. I think I will just hang out to my Marys though.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

There will always be folks who will wait and buy jones bars, I'm glad... it will keep Jeff designing great new things. There are many options out there, and for that I'm even more grateful. I bought the Origin8 Bullnose bars, they are cool, but with the $ I saved I can pick up a set of the new Surly bars mentioned above and still have a couple of beers.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

bluestatevirgin said:


> In the product description it says there are thin and thick walled bars--thin for commuter and thick for mtb. Do you have the thick? Flexy?


I'm late responding but: Yes, I have the thick wall version, emailed Dave at Ti-Cycles and he said 100% go thick wall for off road.

Flexy: They flex but aren't flexy. I did notice the movement after coming off the aluminum Mary for maybe 2 weeks but now I don't notice it at all.

They are super comfortable and I have no complaints about them at all.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

classrc said:


> Anyone try the Carver My Ti Bars?
> 
> $149...
> 
> ...


I looked at them BUT (without getting overtly political): From my research I believe the Carver bar is made in China. For $30 more I bought a bar that was made in USA.

I felt a better knowing my $$ were going to support workers in the domestic market.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Fat Bob said:


> I bought the Origin8 Bullnose bars...


how flexy are they vertically?


----------



## classrc (Sep 18, 2011)

driver bob said:


> For $30 more I bought a bar that was made in USA.


What bars would that be? Thx!


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

classrc said:


> What bars would that be? Thx!


Ti Cycles :: Hand Made in Portland, Oregon USA

Thickwall version


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Fat Bob said:


> There will always be folks who will wait and buy jones bars, I'm glad... it will keep Jeff designing great new things. There are many options out there, and for that I'm even more grateful. I bought the Origin8 Bullnose bars, they are cool, but with the $ I saved I can pick up a set of the new Surly bars mentioned above and still have a couple of beers.


I'm the op, and I still haven't pulled the trigger on new bars vs. waiting for the Jones Loop to become available. There are many alt bars out there, and that's cool. but I tried a Loop bar once, and I can't get the way it felt out of my head. Width, length, and degree of sweep can complicate issues over buying any alt bar. Further, options like, say, the new surly bar are 25.4, so you need a shim for 31.8, it's steel, and I worry they might flex too much for my needs. Also the sweep is different. So far in my search, I've been tempted by the Surly Open bar, the my Ti bar and the carver bar, and the Mary. There's the Soma Clarance, which is nearly the same width and length of the Jones, but not quite as swept. Real cheap too. It's my #1 alternative so far, but I actually find it uglier than even the Jones Loop. I don't really need the "loop" portion of the bar either. However, the new Jones Loop is coming in 31.8, and a shim is no longer needed as in previous models. So what to do, what to do?

I think I'm going to follow a philosophy I've tried to follow when buying parts. Spend money on wheels and drivetrain, save money on stems and bars. I think I'm going to order the Soma bars.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

monogod said:


> how flexy are they vertically?


 To be honest I've only ridden them on one rocky trail and mostly knocking around. Since they are a stem and bar integrated and triangulated they shouldn't be too flexy in theory ... I've certainly had much more noodly bars in my lifetime.... they are not light, but neither is the bike they are on and neither is the pilot. So far I'm happy with them but this bike will never see the kind of abuse my other bikes see... perhaps I should have prefaced this all in my experiment. This bike is just for fun



bluestatevirgin said:


> I'm the op, and I still haven't pulled the trigger on new bars vs. waiting for the Jones Loop to become available. There are many alt bars out there, and that's cool. but I tried a Loop bar once, and I can't get the way it felt out of my head. Width, length, and degree of sweep can complicate issues over buying any alt bar. Further, options like, say, the new surly bar are 25.4, so you need a shim for 31.8, it's steel, and I worry they might flex too much for my needs. Also the sweep is different. So far in my search, I've been tempted by the Surly Open bar, the my Ti bar and the carver bar, and the Mary. There's the Soma Clarance, which is nearly the same width and length of the Jones, but not quite as swept. Real cheap too. It's my #1 alternative so far, but I actually find it uglier than even the Jones Loop. I don't really need the "loop" portion of the bar either. However, the new Jones Loop is coming in 31.8, and a shim is no longer needed as in previous models. So what to do, what to do?
> 
> I think I'm going to follow a philosophy I've tried to follow when buying parts. Spend money on wheels and drivetrain, save money on stems and bars. I think I'm going to order the Soma bars.


It was a tough choice for me. I've owned several of the original Jones bars and you're right there is something about the bars that just feels right. That said, my biggest disappointment with the new stuff is that it is being sourced overseas, the cost is out of control, and there are just too many other options out there for me to justify the $ on them today. Maybe if he strikes another deal with Titec or another big name to mass produce them and bring the price down. I don't need Ti.

Let us know what you decide, I'm curious about the Soma Bar now


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Fat Bob said:


> It was a tough choice for me. I've owned several of the original Jones bars and you're right there is something about the bars that just feels right. That said, my biggest disappointment with the new stuff is that it is being sourced overseas, the cost is out of control, and there are just too many other options out there for me to justify the $ on them today. Maybe if he strikes another deal with Titec or another big name to mass produce them and bring the price down. I don't need Ti.
> 
> Let us know what you decide, I'm curious about the Soma Bar now


Well, I do respect the buy American approach, and the Jones bar is pretty darned expensive. The other reason I'm tempted to go Jones is that I bought one of his bikes used. I love the bike so much I feel like I should spend some of my money with him. He has an american family after all. And I figure if he designed the bars to go with his bike...decisions, decisions.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

This will be out soon as another cheaper option:

Moloko Bar | Parts | Surly Bikes


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

If it hasn't been mentioned yet, FSA Metropolis bars are 40 degrees and less than $50 usually.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

DeeEight said:


> If it hasn't been mentioned yet, FSA Metropolis bars are 40 degrees and less than $50 usually.


+1
those are great bars.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Well, I broke down and pre-ordered the latest Jones Loop. Now I just have to wait until Nov. 20th for it to ship. Maybe the used market for Loop bars will improve now that Jones is coming out with a new run of bars. Thanks for all the replies folks.


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey bluestatevirgin, wondering if you have an update? I just picked up a Jones Loop bar for a gravel grinder project but threw them on my single speed just to see how they felt. Maiden voyage was real nice, but time will tell if they will stay. I was also considering the Soma Clarence bar, as I won't be using the forward loop and it might be nice to save 1/3 lb up front.


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

Not sure if posted. My Origin8 Pro-Torq Space Off Road bars. Love them. Cheap for $40 shipped on Amazon too.










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

BmoreKen said:


> Hey bluestatevirgin, wondering if you have an update? I just picked up a Jones Loop bar for a gravel grinder project but threw them on my single speed just to see how they felt. Maiden voyage was real nice, but time will tell if they will stay. I was also considering the Soma Clarence bar, as I won't be using the forward loop and it might be nice to save 1/3 lb up front.


Well, I have a number of rides on the Jones bars now, even with the rough winter weather. I came off a very wide set of salsa Whammy bars, and the Loop bar is narrower. Remember, I am on a Jones bike, so the bars are designed to work as a system with the bike. Here's my direct comparison to the Whammy's: 
1. I lost some precision on the steering control because the Whammy bars are wider. I noticed the sensation for the first couple rides then adapted so I don't notice the difference much anymore.
2. The sweep on the Loop is better for climbing standing up. Puts your hands near your sides so you feel like your pumping on the bars. I like this advantage a lot.
3. The Loop is more comfortable for me, especially while descending. The sweep allows you to get further back on the bike with more bend in your arms. However, on sharp turns while descending--or at other high speeds--is where I miss the wide Whammy bars most. Again, I'm adapting.

I'm happy. The Loop is a great bar. If I were reading this thread now, based on my needs, I'd go with the Soma Clarance bar--or some other cheap alternative--because I don't particularly need, or use, the forward area on the Loop bar. If you want to mount lights, cameras, electronics, or like multiple hand positions, then go with the Jones. I think for gravel grinders and bike packers the Jones bar would be awesome.


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks for the review. There aren't too many reviews of the Clarence bar out there, but I think I'm going to pick one up anyway. I liked the width of the Loop, similar to the Easton riser I had on there before, but I'm not sure about the forward loop for use on my SS (though I wonder if the forward loop aids in stiffness, esp. for the ti version). It just seems like a lot of extra mass on the front of my bike. For for a gravel grinder, the alternative hand positions will be nice.

Looks like these are the options in the similar sweep range (miss any?):

(width, sweep, rise, weight, cost) all 31.8 clamp

Jones H-Bar: 590mm, 45deg, 13mm, 430g (400g Ti), $120 ($380)
Jones Loop H-Bar: 667mm, 45deg, 13mm, 502g (485g Ti), $120 ($380)
Soma Clarence: 660mm, 40deg, 37mm, 350g, $60
On-One Mary: 645mm, 40-ish?, 37mm, 289g, $40


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

BmoreKen said:


> Looks like these are the options in the similar sweep range (miss any?):
> 
> (width, sweep, rise, weight, cost) all 31.8 clamp
> 
> ...


The clarence bar is an exact copy of the mary bar. The clarence bar is not as wide as advertised. I've run both and there is no difference, except the finish.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

jl said:


> The clarence bar is an exact copy of the mary bar. The clarence bar is not as wide as advertised. I've run both and there is no difference, except the finish.


Interesting. Soma's website says it has two versions of the Clarance bar. One is 25.4 and another is 31.8. The 25.4 is listed as 660mm. The 31.8 is listed at 670mm. Which one did you use? Anybody with the 31.8 Clarance want to chime in here? This would mean that Soma is adding 30-40mmish to their advertising.


----------



## cantrebolls (Jan 7, 2013)

good idea. Good points on Loop bar's additional value.thank you


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

bluestatevirgin said:


> which one did you use?


25.4


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

The Answer 2020s are the ugliest of the bunch. Seriously. Performance wise, they may work well - but then you can consider the more economical Origin 8 space bar II's which are carbon and have a listed weight that is attractive. Ragley Carnegie's if you can find them (discontinued). Any mention of the FSA Metropolis? They are available, in aluminum, 31.8, and look stunning in the silver variety especially when combined with a silver Thomson. Naked of BC Canada mentioned FSA copied his design on the famous NAHBS show winner people's choice - the $10K bike Lance bought for his Texas shop, and then replicated with 10 more a year later.


----------



## KeviChe (Jan 5, 2012)

"A super wide cousin of the Sparrow designed for offroad use. Inspired by the sweep angle of the Jeff Jones H-Bar. The Clarence makes it easy to throw the bike around in technical situations. Plus the grip position feels really natural. The 31.8mm version is slightly wider than the 25.4mm."

- 6061-T6 aluminum
- 40 degree sweep
- 37mm rise
- 670mm width
- 31.8mm center
- 22.2mm ends

Clarence Bar 31.8 | SOMA Fabrications


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Here's the 'new' model Jones Bar with 31.8 clamp size and butted tubing. For me the closed loop is the thing. Few if any of the alternative options have this feature. For long rides with road sections it allows a stretched out position that is also more aero. Comfort wise I find it important to be able to vary my hand positions to the degree the Jones bar allow. The loop also is also the ultimate geek-harbor, while all sorts of accessories can be berthed.

I've always found Ergon grips to improve hand comfort, but on this breed of back swept bars they really shine.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Try Black Sheep Bikes for a custom bar with any sweep, rise, length etc. This is the 3rd pair James has made for me. Love the integrated bar / stem. Plenty stiff where you want it and just a little flex to work with the Faith fork. These are 27.5" wide.

I also have an original Jones J Bar sitting on my bench. It's nice, but doesn't get any use.


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Loop bar vs. Soma Clarence 31.8, which btw is about the same width as the loop and has just about the same length in the grip-shifter-brake area. The Clarence feels very solid, not lightweight but a heavy alloy.


----------



## bubba13 (Nov 30, 2009)

*More info...*



jan_nikolajsen said:


> Here's the 'new' model Jones Bar with 31.8 clamp size and butted tubing. For me the closed loop is the thing. Few if any of the alternative options have this feature. For long rides with road sections it allows a stretched out position that is also more aero. Comfort wise I find it important to be able to vary my hand positions to the degree the Jones bar allow. The loop also is also the ultimate geek-harbor, while all sorts of accessories can be berthed.
> 
> I've always found Ergon grips to improve hand comfort, but on this breed of back swept bars they really shine.


100% agree with ^^

Was able to borrow a new set of Jones Loop bars to compare to my Titec H-bars. They are the same width as the Loop bars but would require at least 10 to 20mm more stem length to get the bars in the same position. (see picture)

Also including a picture of the Jones Loop with the Answer 20/20 bars.

After getting some time on the Answer 20/20 and my rigid 09 Salsa Fargo, I have gone back to the H-bars. I really like the width of the 20/20, but the advantages of the H-bars out weigh that on this particular bike. For me, the 20/20 would work best on a xc/trail bike with front or full suspension.

If Jones produced a wider set of Loop bars that allowed for a shorter stem length...that could be the perfect rigid/gravel bike bar. :idea:


----------



## bubba13 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Pictures Loop & Titec H bar, Loop & 20/20*

Pictures...


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

Watson Cycles Revelation and Parkarino are two other wide Ti bars 680mm and 720mm with 32* and 31* sweeps. Made in the US.


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

Looking to get a J-H bar myself, since the additional real-estate for mounting stuff would be a huge improvement over the standard bars.

The one thing that I don't like personally is the sweep of the bars, wish he had a model with straight bars instead.


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

The Crivitz is 690mm/270gramms and cheap on the E-bay.
I can usually get them for close to dealer cost because people take them off Trek Sawyers. ut:
It is a nice wide and relatively light bar, wish it had a bit of rise.
Just picked up a second set for $38.


----------



## Turtle01 (Sep 20, 2005)

I was just surfing around and saw that Soma has a new bar called the Eagle that is similar to the Jones bar, they actually state that in the description.

Soma Eagle Bar

Anybody rolling the Nitto Bosco bars? Yes, they are EN Mtn certified per Rivendell's website (Soma sells the CrMo version for threadless stems designed by Rivendell from Nitto, Riv has them only in Al for the threadless stem).

Nitto B353 Bosco Bars (CrMo)

I use Surly Open bars on two of my bikes. My hands tend to try and rotate to less sweep though, that happens even on straight bar as well :skep: So, I was thinking if I went full sweep like the Bosco's that it might satiate my hands and arms from wanting to rotate.


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

Turtle01 said:


> I was just surfing around and saw that Soma has a new bar called the Eagle that is similar to the Jones bar, they actually state that in the description.
> 
> Soma Eagle Bar
> 
> ...


By 'more angled back' do you think they mean more than 45* of sweep, or less than 45* of sweep? I like the idea of 10* rise, when you turn them upside down. Nice find.


----------



## Turtle01 (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm going to have to say a little more sweep, say 50 deg or so. They kind of look similar to Surly Open bars that I think are at 53 deg of sweep. Not sure why some manufactures just don't state all the dimensions.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

illnacord said:


> ... - but then you can consider the more economical Origin 8 space bar II's which are carbon and have a listed weight that is attractive...


Can't wait for these to actually materialize...


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry to revive an old thread. I have ridden the On One Mary bars on my SS and find that in rooty/ rocky/ technical descents, my hands want to slip forward on the bars- it's just a little too much sweep, plus, they're kinda narrow. I've also ridden Salsa Pro Moto Carbon bars with 17* of sweep and liked them, but with no forward offset, I had to run a stem that was nearly 20mm longer than normal. I think I'm going to try the Salsa Bend 2's at 23* and see how they treat me on the downhills. I really liked the Mary for everything else- climbing, steering, etc- but the feeling of my hands slipping forward on tech descents was just too much. I really like the Answer 20/20's because I think that would be a good width and sweep option, and I like Carbon bars, but the rise seems silly to me and I wish they came in a flat option.

Any other options in the 20* area + 680 or so of width that people think I should consider? Seems most of the Origin8 stuff is 660 width (otherwise, I'd try the bullnose).


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

I made a list here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/swept-handlebar-sweep-angle-list-thread-848299.html

On-One Fleegle Pro or Bontrager Crivitz?


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome breakdown. Thanks. The Crivitz appear to be about the same price as the Bend 2's- can't find either of them used right now...


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

TooSteep said:


> I made a list here:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/swept-handlebar-sweep-angle-list-thread-848299.html
> 
> On-One Fleegle Pro or Bontrager Crivitz?


The Origin8 UL8 carbon Space bar is another option at 685mm.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

great list. the jones bar oem on new ecr and ogre is wider at 710mm.


----------



## kingsqueak (Jul 21, 2013)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> great list. the jones bar oem on new ecr and ogre is wider at 710mm.


Not just wider, but also longer on the extensions. I run mine with the controls up at the cross bar, Thumbies above it and brakes flush against, below the bar.

This gives at least two full hand positions on the extensions. The primary is up at the cross bar and where I set the stem length for, with the longer extensions grip in close to be upright and taking it easy or make it easy to grab when putting weight over the back.

To run them like this, the ESI grips are the win to allow you to move around. I run the extra chunky and really like the setup.


----------



## zink (Sep 14, 2011)

*There is a new Jones H-Bar in town*

There is a new Jones H-Bar in town, the Jones Bend H-Bar 660.
15mm wider than the On-One Mary with the standard Jones 45 degree sweep and 1/2" rise instead of the Mary's 1".

Price is $85

Jones YouTube video of the evolution of his H-Bar


----------



## zink (Sep 14, 2011)

The video kind of makes me wish I had the front hooks of the Cut H-Bar but as Jeff points out the Mary design makes fitting brakes and shifters easier while giving the same rear hand positions.


----------



## steve1324 (Jul 12, 2014)

Slow Danger said:


> I rode a bike with the Jones Loop bars on it. Really liked the bars. Are there any bars out there that are close to the Loops in width and sweep? I know about the Ragley, Salsa, Mary, and other alt bars, but they all seem to have around 25 degree sweep. The jones is over 40 degrees. Options?[/QUOTE
> SQlab GmbH - 314 City / Trekking Lenker, ergonomisch, City, Trekking, Bike


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I ordered one of these. Jones Bend H-Bar® 660 aluminium black - Jones Bikes


----------



## Erik_A (Aug 30, 2008)

2 other interesting new choices:

Misfit FME Bars: FME Bar Handlebar - PSYCLESTORE

Soma Gator Bars: Gator Handlebar | SOMA Fabrications


----------

